

Ask HN: What are some examples of really well designed websites? - stevenameyer


======
mnicole
It goes without saying, but good design does not equal good UX. A problem I
have with places like Awwwards is that the sites they highlight look good from
the screenshot, but navigating them and getting to the core intent isn't as
easy as it should be. Most of these 'design inspiration' sites are really just
people picking submissions from agencies and freelancers, rather than
aggregating an honestly good list of sites that do their job.

Your best bet is to go through these types of sites and familiarize yourself
with patterns that make it easy for you to understand what is going on. In
addition to the siteinspire link posted by athesyn, I visit these every day
(in order of how original the content is):

<http://www.siiimple.com/> <http://www.designfridge.co.uk/>
<http://www.colorgorize.com/> <http://www.verynicesites.com/>
<http://www.webcreme.com/> <http://bm.straightline.jp/> <http://cssremix.com/>
<http://www.webdesign-inspiration.com/> <http://land-book.com/>

You'll see a lot of overlap, but again, that doesn't necessarily mean the site
is well-designed. It generally just means that that designer was savvy enough
to push the link out to all of these sites and it was passable enough to put
on display.

~~~
alexgaribay
Those are a great set of links. I'm not a web designer but I do appreciate
good design/UX when I see it. These links will help a lot with inspiration for
learning.

Edit: grammar

------
duopixel
Well designed for what? Design accomplishes a purpose, if there's a mismatch
between the purpose and the design then the website can look nice but be
poorly designed.

What do you want to accomplish?

~~~
stevenameyer
Well designed for what the website does. I'm a developer that is trying to get
educated in design, so I'm trying to find examples of well designed sites. I
want to look at these sites and figure out what it is about the design that
makes the site work well. I just feel like understanding why something is well
designed will help with my understanding of how to design.

~~~
infinityetc
This was on HN a few weeks back. I must say that I haven't gone through all of
the lessons yet, but from what I have seen, it will help you grasp what makes
good design.

<http://hackdesign.org/>

~~~
stevenameyer
I have been working through this, and so far it has been very good. I just
wanted some examples to help see what is out there and start to kind of get a
taste of what things seem to work and not work.

------
athesyn
<http://siteinspire.com> has a fairly decent collection of beautiful, clean,
well-designed sites.

------
wdk
I like the way <http://mcmaster.com> has the online store set up.

------
kseudo
I honestly think facebook is really well designed, shock horror but its true

~~~
mnicole
Design is about trust and being able to do what you want to do without
thinking. Facebook doesn't help users navigate to the places they don't want
them to go to.

